# Watch.Slingbox.com down



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I'm just posting this to maybe save someone else time and frustration.

For the first time since I got my Slingbox PRO-HD I couldn't connect this morning from my computer. I tried resetting my Slingbox, checking my network, etc. _Then_ I checked their Forum area :sure::








It doesn't affect anything but watching from a computer. And this probably doesn't impact on the Dish adapter system or 922.


----------

